# BMW Motorsport- Gleammachine- Essex.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A few BMW M Sport marques from 2012.

First up is this Sapphire Black 1M which was kindly refered to me by Tim at Envy.

Booked in over 3 days for a Paintwork Correction detail.

Below are mainly panel-panel comparisons, all prior to refinement.













I would usually put down what was applied in respect to finishing, protection etc.. but i can't remember.

Just catching the last of the evening light.













*1M Valencia Orange.*

This one was booked in for a New Car Protection, just final results on this one, but from memory it received 2 layers of Menzerna Powerlock and 1 layer of Zymol Glasur.









*BMW M3 CSL.*

Booked in over 4 days for an extensive Paintwork Correction Detail.

Corrective polishing was completed using M105 on a sheepskin pad.











Polished using M101 on a Tangerine LC Hydro pad, followed by refinement with M205 on a Red LC Hydro pad.





*Final Results.*













And just to finish the thread off-



Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Love that Sapphire Black 1M...awesome!


----------



## Pepsi (Jul 30, 2007)

Very jealous you got to play with a CSL!
Some lovely work there mate.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice collection of cars and awesome work.


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

I am in Love with all of them! Best cars ever made!
Great work too!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Pure automotive p*rn


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work on all.


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing
Nice to see you back.:thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovey cars. Love the csl!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Some stunning work going down here


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Class! My F30 is not quite there yet lol


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Purrrrfection :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Love the 1m great work


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Incredible details. Love them all


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

have i mentioned I'm glad your back.Stunning work matey :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Daz


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Saphire black 1m stunning loving the CSL as well


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work on all.:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmm I've just had a crisis :lol:

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

CSL is a dream car of mine awesome work on all


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some cracking motors there :argie:

Great work as well matey.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning Rob! I love them all, but the favourites are the Valencia Orange 1M and the old CSL the end!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice all of them:thumb:


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

The sapphire black 1M looks awesome.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning work on all of them, love the 1M especially


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice jobs , nice cars !


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Bm bob ..


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Super work on all those great cars.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work on a bunch of great cars.


----------



## HAVEN40 (Apr 24, 2013)

Stunning work. I love those 1M's


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, that black 1M is pure filth,looks amazing:argie:

Great work on all.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thamks for all the comments guys, much appreciated.



Dan J said:


> Wow, that black 1M is pure filth,looks amazing:argie:
> 
> Great work on all.


Thanks Dan, the 1M coincidentally booked in yesterday for it's top-up in a few weeks time, will try to get some nice pictures.


----------



## Dubhead (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome car and finish!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Stunning stunning stunning!! The black 1M is amazing but the CSL is another league of a perfect everyday fast car!! 

Such gloss on them all!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great collection of work :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

*Update- 1M Protectional Top-Up Detail.*

A few pictures taken in the full sun last week, whilst the car was in for some routine maintenance and protection top-up.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice Rob, stunning finish, what a beauty.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

oh man, quality work as usual mate. Stunning after pics:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Fantastic work as ever!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice brace of Munich legends.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

My word! That last pic had me dribbling!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great clarity wonderfully presented from the Gleammachine brand, real quality.

Thanks, John Tht.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely motors,all of them.Well done and really nice pics


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Dan J said:


> Very nice Rob, stunning finish, what a beauty.





Ultimate Shine said:


> oh man, quality work as usual mate. Stunning after pics:thumb:





Mark M said:


> Fantastic work as ever!





B&B Autostyle said:


> Nice brace of Munich legends.





20vKarlos said:


> My word! That last pic had me dribbling!





Titanium Htail said:


> Great clarity wonderfully presented from the Gleammachine brand, real quality.
> 
> Thanks, John Tht.





StamGreek said:


> Lovely motors,all of them.Well done and really nice pics


Thanks guys, really appreciate the comments.
Have a whole brace of 135's in over the next few weeks, so will try and get some pictures up.


----------

